# Cat labour advice....???



## dizzycats (Mar 9, 2008)

Hello.

My female cat had 6 wonderful babies on the 7th tonight they will be 2days old, I have recently noticed lastnight that my female cat was having contractions, it went on for a couple hours but suddenly she as stoped pushing so i am not sure why she did this can anyone help on this topic...


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Firstly congrats on 6 kittsHow does she seem in herself?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Did you seen - how many placentas came out? May be one still there, which is not good. Keep a close eye on her!


----------



## dizzycats (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi.

she is content in herself, she is eating and drinking and her babies are doing very well. Yes i did see the plecenters she hasn't tried to push since so i dont really no why she did do that? But from what i can see now she seems very happy with her babies.


----------

